# FIFe SHOW, WIGAN



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*If any of you show lovers are interested, we have a show at LEIGH SPORTS CENTRE Sale Way, Leigh, Wigan, WN7 4JY on July 6th. We could do with some more entries. Guaranteed, friendly & lots of laughs

Here's the link if you want to take a peek *VCC - the FB Norwegian Forest Cat club


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes indeedydoody Selks-great day,great company and lots of laughs and fantastic cats to boot-what more do we want,c'mon put your cats where your pics are and enter!


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Yay! How exceiting!!!! Looking forward to that Wendy - wish I could go along - too far for me though I'm afraid. Good luck on the day and wishing you and your babes a happy journey there and back.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Yes indeedydoody Selks-great day,great company and lots of laughs and fantastic cats to boot-what more do we want,c'mon put your cats where your pics are and enter


*Are you coming then Kelly ?*



> Yay! How exceiting!!!! Looking forward to that Wendy - wish I could go along - too far for me though I'm afraid. Good luck on the day and wishing you and your babes a happy journey there and back.


*Thanks Ra, will let you know how we get on*


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Not long now for show Soooo looking forward to it*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Yes we are all ready aware of that!! *


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Duh, tell us something we don't know!!*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Selk67U2 said:


> *If any of you show lovers are interested, we have a show at LEIGH SPORTS CENTRE Sale Way, Leigh, Wigan, WN7 4JY on July 6th. We could do with some more entries. Guaranteed, friendly & lots of laughs
> 
> Here's the link if you want to take a peek *VCC - the FB Norwegian Forest Cat club


*are you not on the viking cat club commitee wendy?*


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*You grow up and stop trying to cause trouble for me on here!!! we all know it's on thats why the thread is here with all the info!!!*


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> are you not on the viking cat club commitee wendy?


Yea, I am, lol, thats why I posted the show date


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Jomall said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just to let you all know that the FB show in Leigh is definitely going ahead
> 6th July 2008.
> ...


*Im sure had it not been going ahead, Wendy would of let us all know on this thread as she was the one who started the thread in the 1st place.*

Grow up!! Just informing people that MIGHT not know thats all!

Jo

Dont think this was nescessary really.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Yawn, yawn, yawn*



> Im sure had it not been going ahead, Wendy would of let us all know on this thread as she was the one who started the thread in the 1st place.


*Thanks Linda, yea I would of defo, thats why I put this earlier*


> Not long now for show Soooo looking forward to it


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*yes i am looking forward to meeting you wendy and all your friends *


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Will be great fun Linda, I'll introduce you too all my friends, we'll have a right laugh with everyone. *


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

What date is it on? May pop along for a look see to have a nosey at a Fife show out of curiosity. Not too far from here Wigan, can someone let me have show address and postcode so I can have a look on multi map as well? Will be good to meet up with some of you catty peeps on here. C.x.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Here you go Chrissy, be nice to say hello to you
LEIGH SPORTS CENTRE Sale Way, Leigh, Wigan, WN7 4JY on July 6th. *


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Bloomin typical, that's the weekend I'm back at work after my kitten leave next week, grrrrrrrr. I'm back in on Saturday 5th and Sunday 6th, grrrrrrrr. Would have loved to have come for a look as well. You will have to let me know when the next Northern one comes up  Hope you all have a good day there anyway


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Chrissy, Thats a shame, there is one September 7th at Whitcliffe Mount Sports Centre, Turnsteads Avenue, Cleckheaton, BD19 3AQ*


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah, Bradford at a guess, or West Yorkshire area, that's easily reachable from here too. We'll have to have a get together then. Havent looked at gccf schedules recently as I've none ready to show at the mo but there may be some Northern ones coming up there too.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Just had a look, my next weekend off one would be Chester in August. There is a Gwynedd on in July but working that weekend too, pants!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Wendy-would love to come but someone has to stay home and cat/kitten and human kid sitOne day i will pop along as it would be great to meet all of the cat peeps and i knew you were on the committee as think you mentioned it somewhere ages ago in your introduction,but Fife and Tica should be promoted whereever possible as lots of people are only aware of GCCF-which is great just that all 3 are different in good ways


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Hi Wendy-would love to come but someone has to stay home and cat/kitten and human kid sit


*Ahhh, thats a same Kelly, but totally understand*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

One day i hope-but always get a detailed account of the cats all breeds...which i would love to see in person


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hopefully inbetween litters, Kels, you will stop being a recluse and come to a little get together with us. You're just scared I'll ply you with drink and you'll end up under a show pen somewhere, pmsl!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*pmsl, hahaha, you'd be amazed how many people do drink at the shows, lol*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Wouldn't be under a pen..i'd be in oneWendy..don't think i would


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Wouldn't be under a pen..i'd be in oneWendy..don't think i would


*Hahaha....I don't drink at a show....well only lucozade, lol*


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hahaha....I don't drink at a show....well only lucozade, lol*


mmm I bet you put some Vodka in it too


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, thanks for that May....Giving my secrets away*


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi - might pop along if I get the chance as not too far away. Do you have many cats entered and do you have many stalls?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hi Kaz, Yes, there will be some nice stalls there and over a hundred cats to see Be nice to see you if you can make it*


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Will definitely try. Like to support local shows - even if it is only to visit as appreciate the amount of planning and hard work that goes in!


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

It will be nice to meet up with you guys  
looking forward to seeing you their


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*It's gonna be great fun, meeting you all off here*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *It's gonna be great fun, meeting you all off here*


Ooh i can only imagine what you lot'd be like getting together


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, Kelly, it gonna be a fab day I can't wait to see all my old show mates and meet you lot off here, lol. *


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Haha, Kelly, it gonna be a fab day I can't wait to see all my old show mates and meet you lot off here, lol. *


I know,Ross really had a great time at the last one,so i know i'm missing out but has to be....but i get all the cats/kitts to myself and you better say hello mrs or else....


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, I will, lol*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Emz said her Internet is down, but will be over for the show Wendy, *


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahh, so thats whats happened to her, ok great Thanks for that Linda*


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *Emz said her Internet is down, but will be over for the show Wendy, *


Mystery solved then
I hope she will be back on line soon


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

WooHoo back online - flights are booked - back on Fri and will venture on the train up North  Can't wait to meet you all and hope you're ready for all my newbie questions


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Emstarz said:


> WooHoo back online - flights are booked - back on Fri and will venture on the train up North  Can't wait to meet you all and hope you're ready for all my newbie questions


So your coming to the show too
GREAT I cant wait to meet you I wish I had known you were coming I would have given you a shopping list lol


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, May This is gonna be a fab show, so many friends going. Will have to have a party by our pens, lol. *


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck to everyone showing at Wigan tomorrow and have a great time with the Petforums get together. Would be there myself to meet you if I didn't have to work, bah humbug. Have a good day tho folks


----------

